
Google-Verizon Deal: The End of The Internet as We Know It - ghurlman
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/josh-silver/google-verizon-deal-the-e_b_671617.html
======
kierank
Unsurprisingly Huffington Post has turned sketchy information into a
ridiculously emotive argument that one's freedom on the internet is at stake.

Exactly like OSNews did about H.264/VP8. The only thing this article didn't
have is a selection of people's opinion from twitter.

~~~
sabat
Please explain to me why his argument is ridiculously emotive and not the
likely death-knell of bootstrapping.

